# Apex Game Changer Quiver better than Tight Spot? Maybe



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm surprised more people aren't jumping on the Apex Game Changer quiver. It's got most of the features of the Tight Spot for about $40 less.


Close mount to the riser

Adjustable up, down, in, out, forwards, backwards

Rubber hood with no foam

Double gripper instead of one

Arrow slot that faces the rear for quick arrow retrieval with little movement

Arrows are staggered to keep fletching from contacting each other

Loop to hook to a hanger in the tree

Aluminum construction vs plastic

Quiet

Very easy removal...one hand

Looks a lot better IMO


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I think i am ordering one for my Dna,I like the look of it,But i am a little hesitant..I Had an Apex before and broke it,Does it seem flimsy to you?I am between it and the new Kwikee Kwiver...Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

New kwikee grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> New kwikee grizz


It is my first choice but i cant seem to locate it at Cabelas.ca..As usual..I Wil try Bass Pro in Vaughan..I Like the look of it over the Apex and i have other Kwikee kwivers and put them though hell...They last..Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Cabelas don't carry dick in stock for quivers. I've seen em in person they are sweet. Just order it


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Cabelas don't carry dick in stock for quivers. I've seen em in person they are sweet. Just order it


I Plan on it,but was making a $250.00-300.00 order from Cabelas Canada.I Guess i will try and see if Bass Pro Shop in Vaughan has it in stock....Grizz


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

I like Apex quivers.

I have the MQX Nano 5 arrow

I was not going to get it but the archery shop guy gave to me for a discount.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I think i am ordering one for my Dna,I like the look of it,But i am a little hesitant..I Had an Apex before and broke it,Does it seem flimsy to you?I am between it and the new Kwikee Kwiver...Grizz


This is unlike any Apex you've ever owned. It's aluminum and rock, rock solid. It doesn't make a sound at the shot.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nice quiver, but I think the Tightspot is the tougher of the two, and one can see the Tightspot's attachment bracket had inspired this quiver, and many like it. But a nice quiver regardless.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> This is unlike any Apex you've ever owned. It's aluminum and rock, rock solid. It doesn't make a sound at the shot.


Every quiver i have ever owned has been dead silent at the shot...As i dont practice or shoot with one on,If i did i would buy a Tightspot.I Just want a Quiver that will take a beating in the thick Slash up here on my way to and from the stand ..I Checked for a Kwikee Kwiver,cant find one so it looks like i will order the Apex.$69.99 up here for the Quiver you bought..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

INGOZI said:


> Nice quiver, but I think the Tightspot is the tougher of the two, and one can see the Tightspot's attachment bracket had inspired this quiver, and many like it. But a nice quiver regardless.


Have you used both quivers or are you just saying that because you are on the Tightspot Pro Staff?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a nice quiver. I honestly have just never seen it before.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

INGOZI said:


> Nice quiver, but I think the Tightspot is the tougher of the two, and one can see the Tightspot's attachment bracket had inspired this quiver, and many like it. But a nice quiver regardless.


You might want to take a look at one in SA if you can find one. It's extremely sturdy.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Every quiver i have ever owned has been dead silent at the shot...As i dont practice or shoot with one on,If i did i would buy a Tightspot.I Just want a Quiver that will take a beating in the thick Slash up here on my way to and from the stand ..I Checked for a Kwikee Kwiver,cant find one so it looks like i will order the Apex.$69.99 up here for the Quiver you bought..Grizz


If you can find one of these up there take a look. It's tough as nails...trust me on this one.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw they have it in realtree xtra, did you get to look at that one to see how it looked?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

chaded said:


> I saw they have it in realtree xtra, did you get to look at that one to see how it looked?


No...I like the black


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> If you can find one of these up there take a look. It's tough as nails...trust me on this one.


They have one at Cabelas Canada,I almost ordered it earlier today in Mobui..I Think i will,I Really like the look of it..Grizz


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I see it has the same connector as the Tightspot. I don't like that. I do really like the one on the G5 Head Loc. I do have a Tightspot now. 



If I shoot smaller BHs with standard sized shafts and need a new quiver it will be the G5 Head Loc which I think copies a lot from the Tightspot. 
.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> They have one at Cabelas Canada,I almost ordered it earlier today in Mobui..I Think i will,I Really like the look of it..Grizz


Trust me you won't be disappointed. If a few people start buying these and posting reviews on here they will become popular.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Just ordered the Apex Game Changer Mobui for my Dna,I also ordered 2 Dozen Cabela's Stalker Extreme arrows..All they are is Beman arrows without the Beman name and some Wasp Jak Hammers sst..Over $300.00 in stuff...Grizz


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Just ordered the Apex Game Changer Mobui for my Dna,I also ordered 2 Dozen Cabela's Stalker Extreme arrows..All they are is Beman arrows without the Beman name and some Wasp Jak Hammers sst..Over $300.00 in stuff...Grizz


Cool...let me know what you think about the Game Changer quiver. It's a tank!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> No...I like the black


You know what they say?..Dont you?...:mg:


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> You know what they say?..Dont you?...:mg:


I didn't even think about that but lol


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I'm gonna go with this quiver too actually


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

I have one and last time I said it looked better than the tightspot on AT I got jumped. But it really does. It's built solid no worries there. Only problem I've had is getting some fixed blades to fit in it. Ramcats are one. But if you cut the rubber out of the inside it frees a lot of room and still has a rubber texture that dampens any noise from the broadheads hitting it. Another thing I really like is that the small diameter shafts such as vaps are held very tightly.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

TTt


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Totally agree with the OP. I have the same one and like everything about it. All aluminum, easy to remove, and mounts close to my riser. Best quiver I have owned.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Kammeg said:


> Totally agree with the OP. I have the same one and like everything about it. All aluminum, easy to remove, and mounts close to my riser. Best quiver I have owned.


Yep...once a few people own this quiver and post up reviews it will compete directly with Tight Spot.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> Trust me you won't be disappointed. If a few people start buying these and posting reviews on here they will become popular.


Well you sure are doing your part. What has inspired you to convert the masses?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

LetThemGrow said:


> Well you sure are doing your part. What has inspired you to convert the masses?



Because its a bad ass quiver that nobody knows about lol

It's $40 cheaper than the Tight Spot but as good or even better in some respects. Its a great option.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> Because its a bad ass quiver that nobody knows about lol
> 
> It's $40 cheaper than the Tight Spot but as good or even better in some respects. Its a great option.


It is about $60.00 cheaper from the price i see Tightspots goin for $139.99..Lol..Grizz


----------



## Live Motivated (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone know the weight of the game changer?? Found a few different numbers for it, not sure which it is.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> It is about $60.00 cheaper from the price i see Tightspots goin for $139.99..Lol..Grizz


Yeah I paid $98 from a local shop for the Apex Game Changer...it's such a good quiver I plan on leaving it on the bow when hunting.

Here is a video of the features for anyone interested

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1686CBlXfc


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I have one on my helim, i usually dont spend that kind of money on quivers, usually by quikees. Very happy that i bought this gamechanger its tough and quiet. I would recomend on buying one.


----------



## Hardsell (Dec 14, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> It is about $60.00 cheaper from the price i see Tightspots goin for $139.99..Lol..Grizz




And looks just the same.
.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Hardsell said:


> And looks just the same.
> .


I think it looks better IMO


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay,I Ordered the Truglo Apex Gear Reactor quiver.I Dont think it is the same one you ordered,but for the money.It is all i spend for a arrow carrier..I Thought it looked different..Oh well.I am happy..Grizz


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Okay,I Ordered the Truglo Apex Gear Reactor quiver.I Dont think it is the same one you ordered,but for the money.It is all i spend for a arrow carrier..I Thought it looked different..Oh well.I am happy..Grizz


Boooo lol


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Okay,I Ordered the Truglo Apex Gear Reactor quiver.I Dont think it is the same one you ordered,but for the money.It is all i spend for a arrow carrier..I Thought it looked different..Oh well.I am happy..Grizz


I thought you were going to be my partner to get the Apex Game Changer on the map lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> I thought you were going to be my partner to get the Apex Game Changer on the map lol


I Will still help..But will just be the "Apex" salesmen...I Thought it was the same one...Maybe i will try the other one out in few weeks.I Will just put this one on another of my Bows..Lol...Grizz


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Will still help..But will just be the "Apex" salesmen...I Thought it was the same one...Maybe i will try the other one out in few weeks.I Will just put this one on another of my Bows..Lol...Grizz


Noooo...Apex Game Changer

You get 1/2 credit if the Apex Game Changer becomes an AT favorite lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

What about the Tightspot Leg humpers?We wont be on there Christmas card list...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

It could change the game. Only weighs 18.56 oz, and I just located one brand new for 72.00 shipped. I may order one just play with, looks very sturdy and well built.


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't know much about the apex but from what I can see in these pic is,the arrow grippers are not adjustable and that no where near what I would consider close to your bow.and that's one ugly quiver you got there IMHO .


General RE LEE said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't jumping on the Apex Game Changer quiver. It's got most of the features of the Tight Spot for about $40 less.
> 
> 
> Close mount to the riser
> ...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

No adjustable grippers and it does not fit as close to your bow as the tightspot. and the apex is made in china.Kia make a car that looks like a bentley but it's still a Kia


General RE LEE said:


> Yep...once a few people own this quiver and post up reviews it will compete directly with Tight Spot.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

General RE LEE said:


> You might want to take a look at one in SA if you can find one. It's extremely sturdy.


Know the quiver really well, they have been on two bows I have set up and tuned for customers, it's a nice quiver, but not quite a Tightspot.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I Saw this quiver at the pro shop yesterday. It is nice and seemed very durable. I imagine I'll pull the trigger on it this week


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

spyder30&turbo said:


> I don't know much about the apex but from what I can see in these pic is,the arrow grippers are not adjustable and that no where near what I would consider close to your bow.and that's one ugly quiver you got there IMHO .


I can get it closer but it would be hitting the yoke at full draw. I can't help you like the looks better though.

In regards to adjustable grippers it holds different diameter arrows firm. It's a double gripper vs one.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

You can almost hear the Tightspot panties wadding up. I still prefer my AXT Carbon Vapor at 5.5oz and no need to adjust the grippers to hold my thin arrows. Ohh...there goes again, more wadding! RUN!!!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> It could change the game. Only weighs 18.56 oz, and I just located one brand new for 72.00 shipped. I may order one just play with, looks very sturdy and well built.


18.56 oz:mg:

How long are your arrows General?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

27.5"


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Think I will stick with Tightspot


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

If you were were able,does the quiver go higher?
Looks low the way its mounted... and if your arrows were longer it appears they would be below the bottom limb.

Also wondering why the yoke touches the hood as my Tightspot is mounted higher, and closer to the riser...
Maybe it all has to do with the Apex mount?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> 27.5"


Around 27 3/4"...apex says the quiver is 18" long as well.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes it can be moved up, down, up, in, out, forwards, backwards


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

How much higher could you move your quiver?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

spike camp said:


> How much higher could you move your quiver?


A couple inches. The photo is a bad angle but there is plenty of clearance between the bottom limb and the arrows. They're not close to extending below the bottom limb.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

IF $$$ is such a big issue buy the china made apex wanna be ,or spend a few extra $$$ and get the best quiver made.I'm not rich but bowhunting is in my blood and I'm not going to buy china made knock off over $40.00 or $60.00 .your bowhunting setup is only as good as it's weakest link and my tightspot quiver have been through hell with me.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

0nepin said:


> IF $$$ is such a big issue buy the china made apex wanna be ,or spend a few extra $$$ and get the best quiver made.I'm not rich but bowhunting is in my blood and I'm not going to buy china made knock off over $40.00 or $60.00 .your bowhunting setup is only as good as it's weakest link and my tightspot quiver have been through hell with me.


You are really annoying


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> IF $$$ is such a big issue buy the china made apex wanna be ,or spend a few extra $$$ and get the best quiver made.I'm not rich but bowhunting is in my blood and I'm not going to buy china made knock off over $40.00 or $60.00 .your bowhunting setup is only as good as it's weakest link and my tightspot quiver have been through hell with me.


I Agree if you hunt with it on..But i dont so i just need a Low- Mid priced arrow carrier..If i was hunting with it on..It would be a Tightspot quiver..Hands down..Grizz


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Really utgrad? Go ahead and boast up your second rate knock off china quiver.atleast you have a badass rest.


General RE LEE said:


> You are really annoying


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

0nepin said:


> Really utgrad?


Hahahahahahaha (fart sound)


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

0nepin said:


> IF $$$ is such a big issue buy the china made apex wanna be ,or spend a few extra $$$ and get the best quiver made.I'm not rich but bowhunting is in my blood and I'm not going to buy china made knock off over $40.00 or $60.00 .your bowhunting setup is only as good as it's weakest link and my tightspot quiver have been through hell with me.





General RE LEE said:


> You are really annoying





GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Agree if you hunt with it on..But i dont so i just need a Low- Mid priced arrow carrier..If i was hunting with it on..It would be a Tightspot quiver..Hands down..Grizz




I agree with all three of you:moose2:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

i bought cheap quivers and broke most of them . for years and did not realize how solid the tightspots are but after breaking my a quiver on a long hiking trip 7 miles from the truck I decided it was time for an upgrade.look at it's this way if you get a tightspot you wil never need to upgrade.what if one day you decide to go on a spot and stalk mule deer hunt?


GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Agree if you hunt with it on..But i dont so i just need a Low- Mid priced arrow carrier..If i was hunting with it on..It would be a Tightspot quiver..Hands down..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> i bought cheap quivers and broke most of them . for years and did not realize how solid the tightspots are but after breaking my a quiver on a long hiking trip 7 miles from the truck I decided it was time for an upgrade.look at it's this way if you get a tightspot you wil never need to upgrade.what if one day you decide to go on a spot and stalk mule deer hunt?


If i was going on a Spot n Stalk hunt.I Would buy one just for that trip.But to carry arrows to and from my Treestand right now,All i want is a Dependable arrow carrier..I Have not had any problems with cheaper quivers yet.So i will use them.I Do like Tightspots,Was wanting one for the new Dna but bought 2 dozen new arrows and 3 new types of broadheads..Maybe next purchase...Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Agree if you hunt with it on..But i dont so i just need a Low- Mid priced arrow carrier..If i was hunting with it on..It would be a Tightspot quiver..Hands down..Grizz


I agree but even if I hunted with it on I would still use the kwikee. They last forever and hold arrows tight and don't wiggle on the bow. This is my dad he is still using the same kwikee to this day. It's at least 28 yrs old cause I am about 4 -5 yrs old in the pic.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> I agree but even if I hunted with it on I would still use the kwikee. They last forever and hold arrows tight and don't wiggle on the bow. This is my dad he is still using the same kwikee to this day. It's at least 28 yrs old cause I am about 4 -5 yrs old in the pic.
> View attachment 1689703


Great picture..I Looked yesterday for the new Kwikee in Canada,As usual i couldnt find it.So i bought the other quiver i liked...Grizz


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Four Products I have found in my years of bowhunting that you can't go wrong spending good $$$.HHA sights ,tightspot quivers,QAD rest and John's custom bowstrings.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> If i was going on a Spot n Stalk hunt.I Would buy one just for that trip.But to carry arrows to and from my Treestand right now,All i want is a Dependable arrow carrier..I Have not had any problems with cheaper quivers yet.So i will use them.I Do like Tightspots,Was wanting one for the new Dna but bought 2 dozen new arrows and 3 new types of broadheads..Maybe next purchase...Grizz


TS is perfect for spot and stalk. It's more of a western hunting quiver.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

One thing the Apex Game Changer is not is cheap or not sturdy. It's a beast.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess i will be buying a Tightspot in the next few months..I Forgot that i will need one.. i am going Moose hunting either this fall or the following fall.It all depends on whether we get drawn for a Bull tag this year or next...General..Let me know in a few months..So i can take both Quivers into consideration..Grizz


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Tight Spot, "You'll shoot better with your Tight Spot quiver on, than you ever did with your old quiver off"

A quiver that improves accuracy...?

They make some bold claims in their marketing.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

0nepin said:


> Really utgrad? Go ahead and boast up your second rate knock off china quiver.atleast you have a badass rest.


I let comments like this speak for themselves.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> Tight Spot, "You'll shoot better with your Tight Spot quiver on, than you ever did with your old quiver off"
> 
> A quiver that improves accuracy...?
> 
> They make some bold claims in their marketing.


When they make it shoot deer for me I might consider lol


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Every year they release the "latest and greatest" in quiver technology. Yet I keep shooting my kwikee 3 shot. Weights next to nothing, foam free hood and dual gripper. Its on its 4th bow in 10 years. Durability is second to none. Oh yeah and it cost 19.99. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

0nepin said:


> IF $$$ is such a big issue buy the china made apex wanna be ,or spend a few extra $$$ and get the best quiver made.I'm not rich but bowhunting is in my blood and I'm not going to buy china made knock off over $40.00 or $60.00 .your bowhunting setup is only as good as it's weakest link and my tightspot quiver have been through hell with me.


So, do you shoot the Mathews Safari @ $2200 and the most expensive top of the line everything, all of it made in the USA?

Probably not.....

You may want to invest in a spell check, punctuation, and capitalization correction computer program so you can at least post a statement that does not look as it is written in Chinese.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

azscorpion said:


> So, do you shoot the Mathews Safari @ $2200 and the most expensive top of the line everything, all of it made in the USA?
> 
> Probably not.....
> 
> You may want to invest in a spell check, punctuation, and capitalization correction computer program so you can at least post a statement that does not look as it is written in Chinese.




sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

If I thought the Mathews safari would out out perform the bows that I have now I would own one.don't get me wrong the safari is one sweet looking bow .but it's performance level is no better than an mr6.I don't mind spending the extra $$$$ but I want some benefits in return other than looks.


azscorpion said:


> So, do you shoot the Mathews Safari @ $2200 and the most expensive top of the line everything, all of it made in the USA?
> 
> Probably not.....
> 
> You may want to invest in a spell check, punctuation, and capitalization correction computer program so you can at least post a statement that does not look as it is written in Chinese.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

0nepin said:


> If I thought the Mathews safari would out out perform the bows that I have now I would own one.don't get me wrong the safari is one sweet looking bow .but it's performance level is no better than an mr6.I don't mind spending the extra $$$$ but I want some benefits in return other than looks.


Good...that is settled....now,with the $$$$ savings, a spelling course or perhaps a computer with a spell check function would be in order.

Oh, made in the USA of course.

Were your English teachers made in the USA?

Damn defective union products I am sure.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

mn5503 said:


> Tight Spot, "You'll shoot better with your Tight Spot quiver on, than you ever did with your old quiver off"
> 
> A quiver that improves accuracy...?
> 
> They make some bold claims in their marketing.


Well duhhhhh! That is why all the professionals shoot their competitions with tightspot quivers on their bows


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

We do not critique spelling and grammar on AT!





azscorpion said:


> So, do you shoot the Mathews Safari @ $2200 and the most expensive top of the line everything, all of it made in the USA?
> 
> Probably not.....
> 
> You may want to invest in a spell check, punctuation, and capitalization correction computer program so you can at least post a statement that does not look as it is written in Chinese.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ChuckA84 said:


> Well duhhhhh! That is why all the professionals shoot their competitions with tightspot quivers on their bows


Im far from a professional but until Tightspot I never hunted with a quiver on.

Hunting with a quiver on has several advantages.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> Im far from a professional but until Tightspot I never hunted with a quiver on.
> 
> Hunting with a quiver on has several advantages.


Sure Tight Spot is a great quiver but the purpose of my thread is to let people in on a really good deal with the Apex Game Changer. It's got most of the features of the Tight Spot with some additional features at a lower price.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Im far from a professional but until Tightspot I never hunted with a quiver on.
> 
> Hunting with a quiver on has several advantages.


Yeah like helping get arrows caught on tree limbs or climber bar when maneuvering for a shot


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Im far from a professional but until Tightspot I never hunted with a quiver on.
> 
> Hunting with a quiver on has several advantages.


Is one of them making you shoot better than you did without a quiver attached? 

I'm throwing the BS flag out on that one. Like already mentioned, you'd be seeing target shooters with quivers hanging on their bows if it was true...


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

mn5503 said:


> Is one of them making you shoot better than you did without a quiver attached?
> 
> I'm throwing the BS flag out on that one. Like already mentioned, you'd be seeing target shooters with quivers hanging on their bows if it was true...


I do see target shooters adding extra weight to their rigs. 

I don't see any change in fletched shaft impact with quiver on but testing today I did get a change in POI with bare shafts with the quiver on.

I was shooting long range today with the quiver on and no difference so the change in POI with bare shafts doesn't translate to any change in fletched.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hate quivers. Last year i set mine down doing some sneaking on an elk and almost lost it. So i bought an octane. The tight to the bow quivers are nice. Pretty much pointless in a tree but theyre nice on stalks. Tightspots are solid. A little heavy, but if someone is concerned about ounces they should use a 3 arrow quiver instead.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

iceman14 said:


> I hate quivers. Last year i set mine down doing some sneaking on an elk and almost lost it. So i bought an octane. The tight to the bow quivers are nice. Pretty much pointless in a tree but theyre nice on stalks. Tightspots are solid. A little heavy, but if someone is concerned about ounces they should use a 3 arrow quiver instead.


It's much easier to nock a 2nd arrow from a quiver attached to a bow than turn around and grab one from the quiver hanging on a tree. It has this advantage in a tree stand situation.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

How often do you do that?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

iceman14 said:


> How often do you do that?


Every time I stick a deer.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> It's much easier to nock a 2nd arrow from a quiver attached to a bow than turn around and grab one from the quiver hanging on a tree. It has this advantage in a tree stand situation.


I Dont think it is.Imo..Grizz


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

General RE LEE said:


> Every time I stick a deer.


Well, i guess you might as well keep your quiver on then. Mine normally just hangs from my EZ hanger, and when i shoot something its gone before i could have another arrow anyway. Ive only had the chance for a 2nd twice. Spined a doe and did a follow up. Shot a fawn and she stood and snorted until she tipped over. I couldve shot her again but she was dead deer walking. Im not saying this quiver is any better or any worse than a tightspot. A quiver is honestly the least important thing on my bow. Im sure it does exactly what it is supposed to.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Dont think it is.Imo..Grizz


Come on Grizz that's ridiculous. Moving an arrow a few inches vs turning around and trying to do it with stealth? No way, no way, no way


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> Yeah like helping get arrows caught on tree limbs or climber bar when maneuvering for a shot


Never once had that happen.. 

Plus im not always hunting out of a tree.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have never had to follow up on a shot. For me I just prefer to have the quiver on. One less thing to hang and one less thing for me to drop from my treestand. I do that enough with my grunt tube and backpack. I also don't get into trying to keep up with the latest and greatest. 4 year old bow, whisker biscuit, sword sight, and a kwikee quiver. My rig isn't going to awe or impress anyone with its gadgets or price tag but I shoot it great. I do like busting nocks in front of the guys at the local mathews shop though. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Where is your quiver when belly crawling in the wide open on an antelope?

Where is you quiver when trying to get within range of a herd of Elk?

My hunting bow always has the quiver on! And all of my practice is conducted just like I hunt.

Do I shoot better with it on or off?? Not sure because it aint coming off. 

I use to be in the " take it off and hang it in a tree" club .. But no more, I use the same bow for hunting elk or whitetail.. Treestand or spot and stalk.



mn5503 said:


> Is one of them making you shoot better than you did without a quiver attached?
> 
> I'm throwing the BS flag out on that one. Like already mentioned, you'd be seeing target shooters with quivers hanging on their bows if it was true...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Never once had that happen..
> 
> Plus im not always hunting out of a tree.


You'll remember this post when it happens and say dang now I know why that fatass typed that

It's never happened to me either but I don't hunt with it on. But I've had buddies that it did. They hang theirs up now too.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> I have never had to follow up on a shot. For me I just prefer to have the quiver on. One less thing to hang and one less thing for me to drop from my treestand. I do that enough with my grunt tube and backpack. I also don't get into trying to keep up with the latest and greatest. 4 year old bow, whisker biscuit, sword sight, and a kwikee quiver. My rig isn't going to awe or impress anyone with its gadgets or price tag but I shoot it great. I do like busting nocks in front of the guys at the local mathews shop though.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Now i dont feel so bad about climbing down to pick up my stuff.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The fact that your arrows are longer than your ata on your bows might be the problem.most of us can hide our arrow inside our bows ata with nothing hanging lower than our cams.


whack&stack said:


> You'll remember this post when it happens and say dang now I know why that fatass typed that
> 
> It's never happened to me either but I don't hunt with it on. But I've had buddies that it did. They hang theirs up now too.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not talking about a follow up shot, I'm nocking an arrow for a second deer.

We can take 3 doe per day where I hunt. When I stick one I nock another arrow and wait to see if another opportunity comes along.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

On more than one occasion I have put down two does with in seconds of each other ,so I know where your coming from.last season I put down two buck with in second of each other ,I had one a come in right behind me as the one I just shot was stumbling into the woods.with quiver like the apex and tightspot I alway leave the arrow that's closest to me for follow up shots.


General RE LEE said:


> I'm not talking about a follow up shot, I'm nocking an arrow for a second deer.
> 
> We can take 3 doe per day where I hunt. When I stick one I nock another arrow and wait to see if another opportunity comes along.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Anytime I can get a 2nd arrow into an animal I am doing so...

I have also shot a buck and quickly reloaded and shot a doe..


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Im not thinking about follow up shots when deciding to leave the quiver on...I'm thinking about taking a second deer without making too much movement.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> Now i dont feel so bad about climbing down to pick up my stuff.


I drop stuff all the time. So much that I carry line with a treble hook to try and retrieve it. One day last season I dropped my back pack and grunt tube when I bumped them with my shoulder. When I stood up to get it the pocket on my seat pad caught on my pants and the seat pad fell (my fault for not clipping the buckles). Few minutes later I shot a big doe and in all my adrenaline filled shakyness I didnt tie my bow off right and dropped it off the rope while lowering it. Lol. True story. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't think of one negative about having a faster reload.


General RE LEE said:


> Im not thinking about follow up shots when deciding to leave the quiver on...I'm thinking about taking a second deer without making too much movement.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

In Ohio each deer must be tagged and permit completed before hunting the next deer.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

chaded said:


> In Ohio each deer must be tagged and permit completed before hunting the next deer.


OH has some ignorant laws


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> OH has some ignorant laws


Yes I would agree.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

chaded said:


> In Ohio each deer must be tagged and permit completed before hunting the next deer.


I try to follow all the game laws but some are made to be broken. Just don't tape your hunts! Lol

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> Come on Grizz that's ridiculous. Moving an arrow a few inches vs turning around and trying to do it with stealth? No way, no way, no way


I Will never shoot with a quiver on out of a Tree stand.It isnt going to happen..I Will stick with my way,It has never let me down.I Dont want arrows hanging from my bow when i am hunting in a Treestand...I Always have an extra arrow ready to go just in case and i dont need a quiver on my bow to get to it quickly or without moving..Grizz


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

If it ain't tight it ain't right! 

I love my TightSpot, no need to change and I cannot prove it makes a bow more accurate but it definitely helps quiet one some.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

0nepin said:


> The fact that your arrows are longer than your ata on your bows might be the problem.most of us can hide our arrow inside our bows ata with nothing hanging lower than our cams.


They aren't longer than any of the ATA's of my bows


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

I tried the game changer last year and thought it was very heavy but very well made. I sold it just didn't like the weight.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> Im not thinking about follow up shots when deciding to leave the quiver on...I'm thinking about taking a second deer without making too much movement.



I missed a nice buck two years ago, and he gave me a second chance. I was able to reload,draw,settle my pin....just as he stepped behind a thicket. If I didnt have quiver attached I would NEVER of had the chance to shoot again(even though I didnt actually shoot again lol).


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

copperman said:


> I tried the game changer last year and thought it was very heavy but very well made. I sold it just didn't like the weight.


This is the only criticism of the quiver but to me I like a heavy bow. I have the 12" B Stinger with the 11 oz weight and the Apex Game Changer so my bow is nice and heavy. Since the Game Changer is so dang sturdy it is heavy.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> You are really annoying


Because he interrupts your sales pitch? There has to be a reason you are relentlessly pushing this item...


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> Sure Tight Spot is a great quiver but the purpose of my thread is to let people in on a really good deal with the Apex Game Changer. It's got most of the features of the Tight Spot with some additional features at a lower price.


So that is the purpose of the original post. How about all the others that plug it along?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

iceman14 said:


> How often do you do that?


If it is only once on a great buck was it worth it?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I also like the extra cover a quiver full of arrows provides while in a treestand.

I often find myself hiding behind my bow.. Treestand and on the ground.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I was one of the people who said that paying so much for a quiver was a waste. I was one who was first in line to poke fun at those who did. For some reason I decided to buy one and try it. Since buying the Tightspot I realized I will never own another quiver and know that my opposition to the Tightspot was simply ignorance. Saying that the Tightspot it $60 more than this quiver is not really true as I bought one shipped to my door for $120.


----------



## mag22 (Apr 26, 2013)

-bowfreak- said:


> I was one of the ...and know that my opposition to the Tightspot was simply ignorance. 0.


True Bliss!


----------



## Southpaw43 (Jan 13, 2008)

I stay away from all Bone Collector products. Just not a fanboy.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Southpaw43 said:


> I stay away from all Bone Collector products. Just not a fanboy.


x2!


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

The Gamechanger is rock solid, very tough quiver. If you break one of these it is because you are doing something with it you shouldn't ( ran it over with your truck or something). I like how it fits on my bow. Holds my arrows solid and it is as quiet as a quiver can be. They have lots of adjustability.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Someone post up a pic of this quiver slid in tight against their bow... The OP's pic is about as tight as about 99% of the quivers on the market.

What sold me on the Tightspot was the ability to keep the weight of the quiver towards the center of the bow... which is a huge plus when shooting (especially at long distance)

Cant your bow a little at 20 yds and you will be off a couple inches... cant your bow a little at 60 and your off a foot.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

The bracket looks similar to the tightspot. I might be wrong but it looks like the OP could slide his sight out all the way and reverse the bracket and set it close like the tight spot.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

bowfisher said:


> The bracket looks similar to the tightspot. I might be wrong but it looks like the OP could slide his sight out all the way and reverse the bracket and set it close like the tight spot.


It's close enough for my tastes but it can get closer. At full draw the left yoke gets pretty close to the quiver.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Quiver on guy myself using a TS. I've had missed opportunities in the distant past with it off. 

Do I shoot better with it on? All I can say is I don't shoot any worse.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I was in the same group,now that I have one I wish I would of got one sooner.


-bowfreak- said:


> I was one of the people who said that paying so much for a quiver was a waste. I was one who was first in line to poke fun at those who did. For some reason I decided to buy one and try it. Since buying the Tightspot I realized I will never own another quiver and know that my opposition to the Tightspot was simply ignorance. Saying that the Tightspot it $60 more than this quiver is not really true as I bought one shipped to my door for $120.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, since I just totally scored. I just bought a new matte black tightspot at Sportsmans Warehouse for 89.99...boom!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sonic BOOM !!!!


vftcandy said:


> Well, since I just totally scored. I just bought a new matte black tightspot at Sportsmans Warehouse for 89.99...boom!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

vftcandy said:


> Well, since I just totally scored. I just bought a new matte black tightspot at Sportsmans Warehouse for 89.99...boom!


:clap: For all of you Apex lovers.......Don't hate.....TS is the BOSS!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Some of you guys make me chuckle. I love the my way or no way crowd


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't hate Tight Spot...but there is an alternative.

That pricing that vftcandy got is not typical. The Apex is under $100 everywhere.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

General RE LEE said:


> I don't hate Tight Spot...but there is an alternative.


So you're saying you have no problem going both ways...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not my way or no way crowd.it's this is alot better way that cost a little more $$$ crowd .I think we have all been through the cheap quiver deal and have finally seen the light.I have four cheap quivers and two of them are the same brand you use and they work fine but some of want a better fitting and better built quiver.just good enuff is not good enuff for me.Im glad you don't feel the Same way about bows that you do about quivers or you be shooting a Hoyt .jk.you are starting remind me of the guy that use to give you a hard time about your crazy high draw weight.you don't want to spend the extra $$$ that's fine but some of us like them and think they make our setup that much more efficent to hunt with..


whack&stack said:


> Some of you guys make me chuckle. I love the my way or no way crowd


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

0nepin said:


> It's not my way or no way crowd.it's this is alot better way that cost a little more $$$ crowd .I think we have all been through the cheap quiver deal and have finally seen the light.I have four cheap quivers and two of them are the same brand you use and they work fine but some of want a better fitting and better built quiver.just good enuff is not good enuff for me.Im glad you don't feel the Same way about bows that you do about quivers or you be shooting a Hoyt .jk.you are starting remind me of the guy that use to give you a hard time about your crazy high draw weight.you don't want to spend the extra $$$ that's fine but some of us like them and think they make our setup that much more efficent to hunt with..


You keep talking about the Apex like its some cheap crappy quiver even though you have ZERO experience with it. Why don't you shut your pie hole till you know a little something before you start having keyboard diarrhea.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I paid $79.99 for my Tightspot quivers at Bass Pro Shop last month. I bought every one they had left on the shelf except one. Didn't want to be greedy, and felt one more lucky guy deserved a break....or at least one more guy that didn't want the Apex.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

0nepin said:


> It's not my way or no way crowd.it's this is alot better way that cost a little more $$$ crowd .I think we have all been through the cheap quiver deal and have finally seen the light.I have four cheap quivers and two of them are the same brand you use and they work fine but some of want a better fitting and better built quiver.just good enuff is not good enuff for me.Im glad you don't feel the Same way about bows that you do about quivers or you be shooting a Hoyt .jk.you are starting remind me of the guy that use to give you a hard time about your crazy high draw weight.you don't want to spend the extra $$$ that's fine but some of us like them and think they make our setup that much more efficent to hunt with..


No trust me its the my way or no way crowd. It's the AT way though so its ok. And I would have zero problems shooting a Hoyt. I like their bows. I got 20 years on one of my kwikee's dads got 28+ find me a TS that's been in the woods that long and get back to me


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

That post was directed to whack&stack over kiwkee quiver you goof ,that's why I quoted him.Im sure he think the apex game changer is a waste of $$$ to.why would he spend $90.00 on a apex when he can get one for $19.99 that works for him?.you are not very bright.


General RE LEE said:


> You keep talking about the Apex like its some cheap crappy quiver even though you have ZERO experience with it. Why don't you shut your pie hole till you know a little something before you start having keyboard diarrhea.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> You keep talking about the Apex like its some cheap crappy quiver even though you have ZERO experience with it. Why don't you shut your pie hole till you know a little something before you start having keyboard diarrhea.


When you start a thread comparing your product to another you should expect dialogue.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

whack&stack said:


> No trust me its the my way or no way crowd. It's the AT way though so its ok. And I would have zero problems shooting a Hoyt. I like their bows. I got 20 years on one of my kwikee's dads got 28+ find me a TS that's been in the woods that long and get back to me


I am waiting to see a Tighspot that has been in the woods for 28 years too.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have about seven years with a kwikee and it worked but I alway cracked the mouting bracket on them but they never broke completely .I hated shooting with the kwikee quiver on but don't mind the tightspot on at all .I would not be complaing about the archery talk crowd it 500,000,000,000 times better than the archery Addix crowd.thats if you consider there 8 active posting members a crowd.heck your a mod there but you spend most of your time here.can't blame you for that ,been there and that place sucks...


whack&stack said:


> No trust me its the my way or no way crowd. It's the AT way though so its ok. And I would have zero problems shooting a Hoyt. I like their bows. I got 20 years on one of my kwikee's dads got 28+ find me a TS that's been in the woods that long and get back to me


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I won't be able to mount mine up until tues when I get back. But I do have to say that Tightspot is light! Even in the packaging, heck for 50.00 off I can't complain. My quiver is on 90% of the time so weight is a key issue for me. I like the apex though too, very well made quiver. I would own either of them no problem.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

0nepin said:


> I have about seven years with a kwikee and it worked but I alway cracked the mouting bracket on them but they never broke completely .I hated shooting with the kwikee quiver on but don't mind the tightspot on at all .I would not be complaing about the archery talk crowd it 500,000,000,000 times better than the archery Addix crowd.thats if you consider there 8 active posting members a crowd.heck your a mod there but you spend most of your time here.can't blame you for that ,been there and that place sucks...


Lol I spend way more time over there. I don't post here that much. I have been on AT for over 5 years and in a year have more posts there than here. To each their own. I got kicked from this joint so I don't think I'm real welcome so I don't say much. I have seen the tight spots in person they seem to make a fine quiver for my purposes I can't see spending the money. And your right back when I bought my one kwikee it was $19.99 lol the other was given to me when I started hunting 20 years ago by dad I don't know how old it is. It's still in use though. All I have spent on em is $3 to get the smaller sized arrow holder when I switched to fmj's. they work for me.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

0nepin said:


> That post was directed to whack&stack over kiwkee quiver you goof ,that's why I quoted him.Im sure he think the apex game changer is a waste of $$$ to.why would he spend $90.00 on a apex when he can get one for $19.99 that works for him?.you are not very bright.


Ok I recant my statement. I was butt hurt.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> No trust me its the my way or no way crowd. It's the AT way though so its ok. And I would have zero problems shooting a Hoyt. I like their bows. I got 20 years on one of my kwikee's dads got 28+ find me a TS that's been in the woods that long and get back to me


That what I posted earlier and I agree with you. I'm going in 10 years with my kwikee. One before that had been in play since the 80's. Never had one break. Little moleskin around the quiver side of the adapter and its quiet as can be. If you want to remove it you can spend 10 bucks and have enough of their screw in clips for every tree. They are made in america and made right here in michigan. I'll suport them until they quit making them or I cant hunt any longer. The "it costs more so it must be better" crowd gives me a chuckle more than the "my way or the highway" crowd. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think anybody can argue that kwikee quiver are not the best quiver for the $$$$ but a tightspot is a lot better quiver no matter what they cost.if all quiver cost the same 99.9% of all bowhunter would hunt with a tightspot.


Kb83 said:


> That what I posted earlier and I agree with you. I'm going in 10 years with my kwikee. One before that had been in play since the 80's. Never had one break. Little moleskin around the quiver side of the adapter and its quiet as can be. If you want to remove it you can spend 10 bucks and have enough of their screw in clips for every tree. They are made in america and made right here in michigan. I'll suport them until they quit making them or I cant hunt any longer. The "it costs more so it must be better" crowd gives me a chuckle more than the "my way or the highway" crowd.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have used both and the TS is far better. 





Kb83 said:


> That what I posted earlier and I agree with you. I'm going in 10 years with my kwikee. One before that had been in play since the 80's. Never had one break. Little moleskin around the quiver side of the adapter and its quiet as can be. If you want to remove it you can spend 10 bucks and have enough of their screw in clips for every tree. They are made in america and made right here in michigan. I'll suport them until they quit making them or I cant hunt any longer. The "it costs more so it must be better" crowd gives me a chuckle more than the "my way or the highway" crowd.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> I have used both and the TS is far better.


It may be but to me it isnt 100 dollars better. To each their own though. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know about the APEX but the TightSpot fits so snug to the bow I have to slide it out an 1/8" to be sure my cable slide has sufficient clearance and yet still have the ability to view my slider tape and adjust the slider with ease. The arrow grips are fully and practically micro adjustable so as to hold the arrows at my preferred tightness no matter the diameter. Literally everything about it is adjustable to meet my preferences and not stuck with the manufacturers settings that I would be otherwise forced to modify or live with. I do not doubt other quivers are suitable for others but I personally do not believe many are of the same quality as the TightSpot and if prices were equal I would find it hard to believe that many would opt for another.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes prices equal I still but the kwikee's. they are easy on / off and look dang good hanging in a tree


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

End of the day it just holds arrows. Really not that big of a deal. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> End of the day it just holds arrows. Really not that big of a deal.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


:thumbs_up...I Could not agree more...Grizz


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kb83 said:


> End of the day it just holds arrows. Really not that big of a deal.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


End of the day a bow just launches arrows, really not a big deal which one you shoot.

End of the day Binoculars just magnify objects , really not a big deal which ones you use.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> End of the day a bow just launches arrows, really not a big deal which one you shoot.
> 
> End of the day Binoculars just magnify objects , really not a big deal which ones you use.


Pretty much..Thats why i buy what i like and want..Dont you?..Grizz


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kb83 said:


> It may be but to me it isnt 100 dollars better. To each their own though.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


$100 is a tank a gas.. Not really a big deal.

$100 is a good meal at a restaurant.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> End of the day a bow just launches arrows, really not a big deal which one you shoot.
> 
> End of the day Binoculars just magnify objects , really not a big deal which ones you use.


I agree. I don't get wrapped up in the product race much. My old martin and redfield glass serve me just fine. Just get out there and hunt! 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Pretty much..Thats why i buy what i like and want..Dont you?..Grizz


No I buy what I feel is the best.. (That I can Afford)


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> $100 is a tank a gas.. Not really a big deal.
> 
> $100 is a good meal at a restaurant.


Wow..For $100.00 i could BBq for a week...:shade:...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> No I buy what I feel is the best.. (That I can Afford)


True that...Grizz


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> End of the day a bow just launches arrows, really not a big deal which one you shoot.
> 
> End of the day Binoculars just magnify objects , really not a big deal which ones you use.


How many animals have you killed with a quiver ??? :wink:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol maybe I should re string my Hoyt ultra mag and the slap on my kwikee quiver and fill it with alluminum arrows and allen broadheads and then grab my old bushnell $20.00 bio and head to the woods.NOT !!!!!!! .maybe even leave my scotts saber tooth home and just use my fingers..


Kb83 said:


> I agree. I don't get wrapped up in the product race much. My old martin and redfield glass serve me just fine. Just get out there and hunt!
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

How many deer have you killed with anything other than a broadhead or bullet?


mountainman7 said:


> How many animals have you killed with a quiver ??? :wink:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Kb83 said:


> End of the day it just holds arrows. Really not that big of a deal.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Nuh uh, the Tight Spot makes you shoot better. Video on their site says so.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

0nepin said:


> Lol maybe I should re string my Hoyt ultra mag and the slap on my kwikee quiver and fill it with alluminum arrows and allen broadheads and then grab my old bushnell $20.00 bio and head to the woods.NOT !!!!!!! .maybe even leave my scotts saber tooth home and just use my fingers..


Feeling a little dramatic today onepin? I got plenty into my 4 year old bow with out trying to keep up with the crowd. And maybe you should take a look at the redfield glass. Exact same as leupold with out the price tag. Wait that price tag is what makes people feel cool isnt it? Nevermind. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Feeling a little dramatic today onepin? I got plenty into my 4 year old bow with out trying to keep up with the crowd. And maybe you should take a look at the redfield glass. Exact same as leupold with out the price tag. Wait that price tag is what makes people feel cool isnt it? Nevermind.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


I feel cool with my $59.99 Bushnells 10X42'S...I Got them for 50% off.They work great for the 3-4 times i look through them a year?...Good enough for this Guy..:whoo:..I Like deals...Grizz


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

*WHO CARES WHAT QUIVER YOU USE?* If you have the money and want to buy a tight spot quiver go ahead if you like the Apex buy it, if you want to go cheaper do it.I use mine to go to and from the treestand so i choose to not invest as much $$$ into a quiver i will be taking off anyway.This is a typical AT thread anymore arguing over something that amounts to nothing.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still hunting with my 6yr old xforce .but I will buy what I feel is the best product for me ,and I will get the most use out of.I do alot of spot and stalk so good glass and a compact quiver is very important to me.


Kb83 said:


> Feeling a little dramatic today onepin? I got plenty into my 4 year old bow with out trying to keep up with the crowd. And maybe you should take a look at the redfield glass. Exact same as leupold with out the price tag. Wait that price tag is what makes people feel cool isnt it? Nevermind.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jjtrain44 said:


> *WHO CARES WHAT QUIVER YOU USE?* If you have the money and want to buy a tight spot quiver go ahead if you like the Apex buy it, if you want to go cheaper do it.I use mine to go to and from the treestand so i choose to not invest as much $$$ into a quiver i will be taking off anyway.This is a typical AT thread anymore arguing over something that amounts to nothing.


What quiver's on your bow?...:59:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Typical tree squatter response .


jjtrain44 said:


> *WHO CARES WHAT QUIVER YOU USE?* If you have the money and want to buy a tight spot quiver go ahead if you like the Apex buy it, if you want to go cheaper do it.I use mine to go to and from the treestand so i choose to not invest as much $$$ into a quiver i will be taking off anyway.This is a typical AT thread anymore arguing over something that amounts to nothing.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Typical tree squatter response .


I am a Tree Squatter. i do alright sitting in my treestands while i hunt..No complaints from this guy..Heck..All i do is mount my quivers to my backpack..I Guess i could just do that while i walk around as well...Kind of defeats the purpose of an expensive quiver though..:laugh:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mountainman7 said:


> How many animals have you killed with a quiver ??? :wink:


The same amount I have killed with binoculars


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I am a Tree Squatter. i do alright sitting in my treestands while i hunt..No complaints from this guy..Heck..All i do is mount my quivers to my backpack..I Guess i could just do that while i walk around as well...Kind of defeats the purpose of an expensive quiver though..:laugh:


I'm thinking we should all just start hunting in loin cloths and pinch our arrows between our buttcheeks.

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

If that's all you do any quiver will work.try sprinting through some thick stuff to cut off an animal with a regular quiver that hangs off like a kwikee and you will see the huge advantages of a tight fitting adjustable gripper quiver in a hurry..


GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I am a Tree Squatter. i do alright sitting in my treestands while i hunt..No complaints from this guy..Heck..All i do is mount my quivers to my backpack..I Guess i could just do that while i walk around as well...Kind of defeats the purpose of an expensive quiver though..:laugh:


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> How many deer have you killed with anything other than a broadhead or bullet?


Another senseless comment from you. A quiver holds arrows , simple as that. I personally don't care if you buy one that's gold plated and diamond studded , at the end of the day I won't be telling any story about how my quiver helped me bring down a giant. If I hunted out west or spot and stalk I could definitely see the benefits of the Tight Spot , so I'm sure they are great for some , but for me personally I just don't consider a quiver a very important part of my gear.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

spyder30&turbo said:


> If that's all you do any quiver will work.try sprinting through some thick stuff to cut off an animal with a regular quiver that hangs off like a kwikee and you will see the huge advantages of a tight fitting adjustable gripper quiver in a hurry..


Like i said,If i Spot n Stalked other then turkeys,I Would buy a tightspot,I agree that for that type of hunting they are probably the best quiver.Never said they were not..But i am not buying one to hang it in a Tree..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> I'm thinking we should all just start hunting in loin cloths and pinch our arrows between our buttcheeks.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


I Already do..It is a Sight to be seen..All the does just bat there eyes and Stomp..Or maybe i should be wearing Scent Lok and Scent blocker?...Leave that for another thread...:mg:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mountainman7 said:


> Another senseless comment from you. A quiver holds arrows , simple as that. I personally don't care if you buy one that's gold plated and diamond studded , at the end of the day I won't be telling any story about how my quiver helped me bring down a giant. If I hunted out west or spot and stalk I could definitely see the benefits of the Tight Spot , so I'm sure they are great for some , but for me personally I just don't consider a quiver a very important part of my gear.


If you just hunt from a treestand and remove your quiver once you get there then I agree get whatever.

But If your ever thinking of hunting the west, I recommend a high quality mounted quiver.


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Taking care of all the little thing is what normally make the difference on a tuff hunt .live and learn.you criticize his senseless comment that was a reponse to your senseless comment .pot meet kettle .


mountainman7 said:


> Another senseless comment from you. A quiver holds arrows , simple as that. I personally don't care if you buy one that's gold plated and diamond studded , at the end of the day I won't be telling any story about how my quiver helped me bring down a giant. If I hunted out west or spot and stalk I could definitely see the benefits of the Tight Spot , so I'm sure they are great for some , but for me personally I just don't consider a quiver a very important part of my gear.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> If you just hunt from a treestand and remove your quiver once you get there then I agree get whatever.
> 
> But If your ever thinking of hunting the west, I recommend a high quality mounted quiver.


*BINGO* someone gets it!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

spyder30&turbo said:


> Taking care of all the little thing is what normally make the difference on a tuff hunt .live and learn.you criticize his senseless comment that was a reponse to your senseless comment .pot meet kettle .


Like I said before , I personally don't care what anyone spends their money on. It is their money. Believe me I have wasted a lot of money on things that other people find flat out stupid , and that's their right. I said that I personally just don't see the vast importance of a quiver for my own use. I'm just happy to be able to get out and hunt and don't need anybody's approval of the way that I hunt or the equipment that I chose to hunt with. You do your thing , and I will do mine.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> If you just hunt from a treestand and remove your quiver once you get there then I agree get whatever.
> 
> But If your ever thinking of hunting the west, I recommend a high quality mounted quiver.


I totally agree with that Rodney. Like I said it just doesn't make a difference which quiver that I use due to the way that I hunt , and the part of the country that I hunt in.


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Absolutely nobody care what quiver you hunt with.your the one with the issues .think about your wasting post on a thread about two premium quivers.maybe you should start your own thread about cheap tree squatter only approved quivers.you have added nothing to this thread but post counts.


mountainman7 said:


> Like I said before , I personally don't care what anyone spends their money on. It is their money. Believe me I have wasted a lot of money on things that other people find flat out stupid , and that's their right. I said that I personally just don't see the vast importance of a quiver for my own use. I'm just happy to be able to get out and hunt and don't need anybody's approval of the way that I hunt or the equipment that I chose to hunt with. You do your thing , and I will do mine.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

spyder30&turbo said:


> Absolutely nobody care what quiver you hunt with.your the one with the issues .think about your wasting post on a thread about two premium quivers.maybe you should start your own thread about cheap tree squatter only approved quivers.you have added nothing to this thread but post counts.


I'm so sorry that I offended you personally. I just didn't know that you were so passionate about what quiver that you use. You are totally right that I am just an uninformed tree squatter and I have no business even posting in this thread. I will do my best to not upset you any more. Once again I do apologize.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

spyder30&turbo said:


> Absolutely nobody care what quiver you hunt with.your the one with the issues .think about your wasting post on a thread about two premium quivers.maybe you should start your own thread about cheap tree squatter only approved quivers.you have added nothing to this thread but post counts.


Lmao someone switch your menstrual pills for steroids?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

If it does not matter what quiver you use why are you even on this thread? This thread is comparing two top of the line quivers.you make as much sense posting here as you would on a f250 forum posting how your corolla is all you need,and you don't need an f250 because all you do is drive to your 8-5 job and have nothing to tow.so really why are you on this thread?


mountainman7 said:


> I totally agree with that Rodney. Like I said it just doesn't make a difference which quiver that I use due to the way that I hunt , and the part of the country that I hunt in.


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Do you have any valuable insight on one of these top notch quivers or are you another 100% tree squatter that uses a wall mart $20.00 quiver ? And your here to tell us that's all you need.because if you are thanks for wasting our time. I want to read more about the apex game changer and tightspot because I hunt from the trees and the ground and I think my tightspot makes my hunting experience alot better.


whack&stack said:


> Lmao someone switch your menstrual pills for steroids?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

spyder30&turbo said:


> Do you have any valuable insight on one of these top notch quivers or are you another 100% tree squatter that uses a wall mart $20.00 quiver ? And your here to tell us that's all you need.because if you are thanks for wasting our time. I want to read more about the apex game changer and tightspot because I hunt from the trees and the ground and I think my tightspot makes my hunting experience alot better.


No I'm mainly showing up at this point just to screw with you lol the new kwikee's msrp is $65 and not sold at Walmart geez u were so wrong


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> If it does not matter what quiver you use why are you even on this thread? This thread is comparing two top of the line quivers.you make as much sense posting here as you would on a f250 forum posting how your corolla is all you need,and you don't need an f250 because all you do is drive to your 8-5 job and have nothing to tow.so really why are you on this thread?[/QUOTE
> 
> I just wanted to up my post count.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

spyder30&turbo said:


> Do you have any valuable insight on one of these top notch quivers or are you another 100% tree squatter that uses a wall mart $20.00 quiver ? And your here to tell us that's all you need.because if you are thanks for wasting our time. I want to read more about the apex game changer and tightspot because I hunt from the trees and the ground and I think my tightspot makes my hunting experience alot better.


So your a Walk around kind of hunter?..I Guess i would be proud to say all i do is walk around the bush but i choose to hunt them a different way.I Wish our Walmarts carried Quivers,I Would be on them like Glue...Nothing wrong with saving money..You never know when you will need a new pair of boots for your walking...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

spyder30&turbo said:


> Do you have any valuable insight on one of these top notch quivers or are you another 100% tree squatter that uses a wall mart $20.00 quiver ? And your here to tell us that's all you need.because if you are thanks for wasting our time. I want to read more about the apex game changer and tightspot because I hunt from the trees and the ground and I think my tightspot makes my hunting experience alot better.


That's Great..We get it..You are in love with your Tightspot..They are the Best..We get it...What boots do you reccomend?...Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Wish he'd walk around the neighbors property and push deer to me while I sit in a tree stand with my cheap quiver I might even buy his boots for him since he spent all his money on his quiver


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Wish he'd walk around the neighbors property and push deer to me while I sit in a tree stand with my cheap quiver


I am proud to buy cheap quivers..It gives me more money to buy numerous bows.I Really want the New Kwikee..It looks great and Kwikees are as good as it gets..Imo.I Have 3..Grizz


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats on your longest thread about queervers


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

sethro02 said:


> Congrats on your longest thread about queervers


It seems like its longer then the normal Grim Reaper threads doesnt it?...Grizz


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

And I thought my $60 fuse quiver was pricey , it does what it suppose to though, absolutely nothing except hold arrows!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

sethro02 said:


> Congrats on your longest thread about queervers


Maybe we need 1 more about broadheads?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> That's Great..We get it..You are in love with your Tightspot..They are the Best..We get it...What boots do you reccomend?...Grizz


I can recommend boots

Solomon
Kenetrek


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Maybe we need 1 more about broadheads?


Fixed or Mechanicals?..Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I can recommend boots
> 
> Solomon
> Kenetrek


Nice...I Buy mine at Walmart...Jk....Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't buy boots at walmart


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Fixed or Mechanicals?..Grizz


Taco, burrito or fajita..


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> I don't buy boots at walmart


You probably need to get customs made..I Didnt know John made them as well...Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonder what bh's spyder uses


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Taco, burrito or fajita..


I Prefer Tacos but am not going to turn down a burrito or fajita if the opportunity arrises..:shade:...Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> You probably need to get customs made..I Didnt know John made them as well...Grizz


Naw I just buy those cheap lacrosse alpha burley and alpha lites


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Wonder what bh's spyder uses


Lol..I Know what kind he uses..:laugh:...Gotta Go..Puck drop...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Naw I just buy those cheap lacrosse alpha burley and alpha lites


Nice..Grizz


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Lol..I Know what kind he uses..:laugh:...Gotta Go..Puck drop...Grizz


Please say rage. I see those at Walmart lmao


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> Naw I just buy those cheap lacrosse alpha burley and alpha lites


I dont buy into scentblocker at all but love their boots for warm weather hunting.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Please say rage. I see those at Walmart lmao


Right next to the Muzzy's!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I dont buy into scentblocker at all but love their boots for warm weather hunting.


They are great for tree stand hunting. If I was climbing mountains I would get a lace up boot. Funny we all seem to buy things that best suits our needs.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Right next to the Muzzy's!


I don't get mine at Walmart though. They sell the really good muzzy's at cabelas. That's where I get mine.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> Please say rage. I see those at Walmart lmao


You can get the following at walmart

Rage broadheads
Grizz's boots
Taco shells
Tampons
Treestands made from the finest Chinese pot metal 
Monsterbucks 94
Wildgame cameras straight out of Indonesia assembled by 5 year olds


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol I love the 4th one down. Scent wicks


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> You can get the following at walmart
> 
> Rage broadheads
> Grizz's boots
> ...


Wait a minute now Tampons are indisputably the best scent wick in the business.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I will stay with my 2 piece quiver I have now.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DrenalinHntr said:


> I think I will stay with my 2 piece quiver I have now.


U get it at Walmart?


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been shooting montech and slicktricks but the bloodtrails have been pretty weak at times with both so I'm serching for a better deer broad head this season.this season I have stepped up my bow performance so I might try the rage hypodermic or killzone .the ramcats and exodus seem to be doing very well and I might end up using one of those .


whack&stack said:


> Wonder what bh's spyder uses


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

I gotta get to walmart i don't have monsterbucks 94.......on a side note bash wally world all you want but mine has a a pretty good hunting/camping section if your in a pinch for something last minute and its 4 am


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I treestand hunt and I like lace up boots. I know. Your minds are blown. 

Taco taco taco taco taco taco taco taco taco taco

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I go to wal mart to get those corn dogs in the blue box, cant remember the brand. Fuggin fantastic.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

iceman14 said:


> I go to wal mart to get those corn dogs in the blue box, cant remember the brand. Fuggin fantastic.


State fair. When in doubt ask a fat kid


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

You got it all wrong super stud.that big buck that you see following a doe across the field that will not come to your rattling or grunting I slip out in front of them and kill him from the ground while you sit there wondering if it time to change your tampon


whack&stack said:


> Wish he'd walk around the neighbors property and push deer to me while I sit in a tree stand with my cheap quiver I might even buy his boots for him since he spent all his money on his quiver


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> I treestand hunt and I like lace up boots. I know. Your minds are blown.
> 
> Taco taco taco taco taco taco taco taco taco taco
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Mind bottling


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

spyder30&turbo said:


> You got it all wrong super stud.that big buck that you see following a doe across the field that will not come to your rattling or grunting I slip out in front of them and kill him from the ground while you sit there wondering if it time to change your tampon


We don't even have any fields on our property in wv and grunting just scares our spikes away


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

iceman14 said:


> I go to wal mart to get those corn dogs in the blue box, cant remember the brand. Fuggin fantastic.


Never heard them called corndogs..


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> State fair. When in doubt ask a fat kid


Lol, good call. Those are the ones.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Never heard them called corndogs..


Wrong ones. Eat what you want, i wont judge.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Corn dogs


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Never heard them called corndogs..


Are they detachable or do they stay mounted?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Mind bottling


I can fit mine in a small jar. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome avatar grizz..psychosocial!!!!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> We don't even have any fields on our property in wv and grunting just scares our spikes away


Can't scare away those spike. You need them to draw the dominate 4's in. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> Corn dogs
> 
> View attachment 1690668
> 
> View attachment 1690670


:clap:


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Maybe we need 1 more about broadheads?


Dot know haven't started one for a long time, how about a Tiffany lakosky thread???


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> You keep talking about the Apex like its some cheap crappy quiver even though you have ZERO experience with it. Why don't you shut your pie hole till you know a little something before you start having keyboard diarrhea.


And why can't you just post your review and stop? I think that you got a sweet deal in return for plugging this item on AT.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

nontypical169 said:


> Awesome avatar grizz..psychosocial!!!!


Corey Taylor is my favourite musician and Slipknot and Stone Sour are Great bands,Slipknot is my Favourite,Seen them 3 times and been in the pit for all of them.I Have the Clown tattoed on my Left arm,I am a maggot for life.I Really like Corey's Accoustic stuff with Aaron Lewis,Another favourite,Check out some you tube of his accoustic stuff,I am going to see Slipnot again Nov 3rd?In Montreal,Says its there fairwell tour..Nothing like Montreal...MMMM..The Woman and Bars are 2nd to none on this planet...Grizz


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Love my TS!!!


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Bad arse tattoo Ryan .


GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Corey Taylor is my favourite musician and Slipknot and Stone Sour are Great bands,Slipknot is my Favourite,Seen them 3 times and been in the pit for all of them.I Have the Clown tattoed on my Left arm,I am a maggot for life.I Really like Corey's Accoustic stuff with Aaron Lewis,Another favourite,Check out some you tube of his accoustic stuff,I am going to see Slipnot again Nov 3rd?In Montreal,Says its there fairwell tour..Nothing like Montreal...MMMM..The Woman and Bars are 2nd to none on this planet...Grizz


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I know I'm not the only one but I killed my biggest buck on the way to the stand.I would much rather have a close fitting quiver on my bow for that unexpected shot than a kwikee quiver .Just saying.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I shot my buck last year with my quiver on and it was that cheap one that comes with the bowtech assassin package lol. A part of me has wanted a tightspot but I can't justify the cost really.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I've shot deer walking to the stand with my kwikee on. No issue. I doubt the deer ended up any deader with a TS on


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Was walking out and shot this one when I was 14 first ever shot off the ground. There's the ol kwikee on the bow


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Was walking out and shot this one when I was 14 first ever shot off the ground. There's the ol kwikee on the bow
> View attachment 1690845


You were a huge kid. Holy crap!

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have also shot alot of deer with a kwikee attached to my bow but I'm way more accurate with a tightspot attached than I'm with a kwikee.while shooting with the tightspot on you barely tell a difference but with a kwikee you know it's there .for $65.00 there no way I'm buying a kwikee.


whack&stack said:


> Was walking out and shot this one when I was 14 first ever shot off the ground. There's the ol kwikee on the bow
> View attachment 1690845


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> You were a huge kid. Holy crap!
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Lol I hunted my first season at 12 years old with a 57lb draw I was at 70 by 16 and shooting 86 at 19. Dad says the only reason he took me as a kid was bc I could drag deer like a full grown man lol


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you were a full grown man.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

0nepin said:


> I have also shot alot of deer with a kwikee attached to my bow but I'm way more accurate with a tightspot attached than I'm with a kwikee.while shooting with the tightspot on you barely tell a difference but with a kwikee you know it's there .for $65.00 there no way I'm buying a kwikee.


Lol I was shooting fingers and using a cobra t-bar sight and a rubber flipper rest back then. The kwikee was the best part of the whole set up. Luckily AT didn't exist back then to let me know I was doing it wrong lol


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's the Apex Game Changer. I really, really like this quiver.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFP7kLXpgCo


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> I've shot deer walking to the stand with my kwikee on. No issue. I doubt the deer ended up any deader with a TS on


I bet the deer were like oh no way pal not with a kwikee, you march straight home an order a tight spot then you come back and kill us...rediculous who goes to the woods with any other quiver than a tight spot


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I checked one out today and if there was no such thing as a tightspot quiver I would buy the game changer.but the vertical adjustment is better on the tightspot.the tightspot will let you put it exactly where you want it..the game changer is a very solid built quiver.


General RE LEE said:


> Here's the Apex Game Changer. I really, really like this quiver.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFP7kLXpgCo


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

0nepin said:


> I know I'm not the only one but I killed my biggest buck on the way to the stand.I would much rather have a close fitting quiver on my bow for that unexpected shot than a kwikee quiver .Just saying.


*Walking to your stand?* typical tree squatter


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I bet the deer was thinking when he turns to hang that quiver on the nearest tree we will run.but whack put a juke move on them and shot with the quiver hanging a foot off the side of the bow.They never seen that coming


jjtrain44 said:


> I bet the deer were like oh no way pal not with a kwikee, you march straight home an order a tight spot then you come back and kill us...rediculous who goes to the woods with any other quiver than a tight spot


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

With a tight fitting compact quiver im very efficient on the ground or in a tree .which way I think I will be the most effective at killing the deer Im after is how I hunt.


jjtrain44 said:


> *Walking to your stand?* typical tree squatter


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Grizz that tat is killer man.corey is a great vocal guy and slipknot is in my car alot.but to get back to the original argument I have both a ts and apex and both are nice quivers..alot of guys just cant justify the price on the ts but I got mine for 45 so I cant complain about price..Also guys let whack have his quikee quiver because he has done a drastic change on equipment in the last yr and the quikee is the only thing he hasnt changed..


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

0nepin said:


> With a tight fitting compact quiver im very efficient on the ground or in a tree .which way I think I will be the most effective at killing the deer Im after is how I hunt.


i see i just assumed that since you and a couple others referred to a few of us in this thread as typical tree squatters because we hunt from treestands, that meant you didn't hunt from stands...please excuse my confusion of the hypocracy spewed in this thread my apologies


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

0nepin said:


> I checked one out today and if there was no such thing as a tightspot quiver I would buy the game changer.but the vertical adjustment is better on the tightspot.the tightspot will let you put it exactly where you want it..the game changer is a very solid built quiver.


Awesome...that's all I was trying to say is it's an "alternative" to the Tight Spot.


----------



## Live Motivated (Apr 12, 2013)

Heard the Apex weighs around 15 ounces? Also heard 7... anyone know which?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I think whack should always use a kwikee quiver .it fits his personality very well.I don't think it matters to anybody what quiver somebody else uses ,I know it does not matter to me.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nontypical169 said:


> Grizz that tat is killer man.corey is a great vocal guy and slipknot is in my car alot.but to get back to the original argument I have both a ts and apex and both are nice quivers..alot of guys just cant justify the price on the ts but I got mine for 45 so I cant complain about price..Also guys let whack have his quikee quiver because he has done a drastic change on equipment in the last yr and the quikee is the only thing he hasnt changed..


Hey I got my old crappy trufire buckle release too lol


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I can shoot well with ANY quiver made today, attached to my bow. But I'm still pretty sure non of them are going to make me shoot better than no quiver attached. To nit pick that a quiver an 1/8" closer to the riser is the cats azz compared to the one an 1/8" farther out is ridiculous.... I still choose the shoot with it off. I don't care what quiver you're shooting or how tight the thing is next to the riser, wind is going to catch the extra vanes just the same and cause more accuracy issues than if you didn't have that mini sail attached to the bow. Unless somehow TS has figured out how to slip the wind past that extra area attached.... For me the wind blowing against the 5 extra arrows in the quiver is the best reason to take it off.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Dont confuse me as a hypocrite when I stated earlier that I hunt 70% from the ground .typical tree squatter hunts only from a tree.nothing wrong with being a tree squatter but hunting from the ground you can really appreciate the well thought out design of the tightspot quiver.



jjtrain44 said:


> i see i just assumed that since you and a couple others referred to a few of us in this thread as typical tree squatters because we hunt from treestands, that meant you didn't hunt from stands...please excuse my confusion of the hypocracy spewed in this thread my apologies


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> Dont confuse me as a hypocrite when I stated earlier that I hunt 70% from the ground .typical tree squatter hunts only from a tree.nothing wrong with being a tree squatter but hunting from the ground you can really appreciate the well thought out design of the tightspot quiver.


In what way does the design of the Tight Spot help ground hunters. I'm not trying to sling crap in the fan again , I am not familiar with these quivers much since no dealer near me has them. I'm just wanting to under stand the benefits of this quiver as compared to others for ground hunters.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Surely you don't need tightspot to figure out how to slip the fletching past the wind.adjust your quiver so you fletching is right behind you cam a fulldraw.not quite as good as not having no quiver on but it helps.


mn5503 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can shoot well with ANY quiver made today, attached to my bow. But I'm still pretty sure non of them are going to make me shoot better than no quiver attached. To nit pick that a quiver an 1/8" closer to the riser is the cats azz compared to the one an 1/8" farther out is ridiculous.... I still choose the shoot with it off. I don't care what quiver you're shooting or how tight the thing is next to the riser, wind is going to catch the extra vanes just the same and cause more accuracy issues than if you didn't have that mini sail attached to the bow. Unless somehow TS has figured out how to slip the wind past that extra area attached.... For me the wind blowing against the 5 extra arrows in the quiver is the best reason to take it off.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Well, since I just totally scored. I just bought a new matte black tightspot at Sportsmans Warehouse for 89.99...boom!



The Warehouse in Rocklin??

They didn't have crap when I went.. Not worth the drive up.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

it mounts alot closer to your riser than any other quiver,so you have less of a chance of snagging an arrow on something .the gripper are adjustable so the will hold any arrow as tight as you want.On very short ata bows it allows you adjust so your arrow are not hanging below the cam.I had one on a xforce ss at 26.5 ata and a kwikee would had my 27.5" arrows hanging way below the cam.it make your whole setup alot more compact for better mobility .the only people on here hating on the tightspot has never had one.I was one of those guys not long ago.I have never met anybody that went from a kwikee to tightspot that was not blown away.the way tightspot mount to your bow is very solid.


mountainman7 said:


> In what way does the design of the Tight Spot help ground hunters. I'm not trying to sling crap in the fan again , I am not familiar with these quivers much since no dealer near me has them. I'm just wanting to under stand the benefits of this quiver as compared to others for ground hunters.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

This is how you get your quiver up so arrows don't hang below the cam with a kwikee. That lil bracket is called the hi-riser. I made that one myself. Simple.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

See arrows nowhere near below the cam. That lil bracket is also handy bc you get to mount closer to the riser this way since the mount sits behind the site and not outside it like most quivers.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

I use this










Don't tell anyone.. but I paid 40 bucks for it... 

What can I do? I'm a just a poor trainee Air Man...

On a side note.. don't work out legs the day before PT. Doing bear crawls up a steep hill is not fun at all...


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> it mounts alot closer to your riser than any other quiver,so you have less of a chance of snagging an arrow on something .the gripper are adjustable so the will hold any arrow as tight as you want.On very short ata bows it allows you adjust so your arrow are not hanging below the cam.I had one on a xforce ss at 26.5 ata and a kwikee would had my 27.5" arrows hanging way below the cam.it make your whole setup alot more compact for better mobility .the only people on here hating on the tightspot has never had one.I was one of those guys not long ago.I have never met anybody that went from a kwikee to tightspot that was not blown away.the way tightspot mount to your bow is very solid.


Thank you . That does make sense. Like I said before I use a Horn Hunter MAQ pack and it allows for sever different positions in which to mount the quiver to the pack for easier access to your arrows. I've used this for the last couple of years but before that I kept a quiver on my bow. I got used to shooting all year with no quiver with both my 3d and hunting bow so that's why I went with the horn hunter. Plus with my old quiver I had a hard time adjusting my dial on my HHA. Hey what about that , a civil conversation...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

this is a doe i killed last season with my ss after a hour of stalking to close the distant to 43yrds,most of the time i was crawling to avoid being detected by the group of doe.these were public land doe in the last week of the season on this wma so they were very jumpy.This is my favorit spot and stalk / turkey hunting setup I have ever had.check out the 27.5" arrows fitting perfectly inside the cams of a 26.5" ata bow.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> this is a doe i killed last season with my ss after a hour of stalking to close the distant to 43yrds,most of the time iwas crawling to avoid being detected by the group of doe.these were public land doe in the last week of the season on this wma so they were very jumpy.This is my favorit spot and stalk / turkey hunting setup I have ever had.check out the 27.5" arrow fitting perfectly inside the cams of a 26.5" ata bow.


Nothing like taking a deer from the ground. I've killed about twice as many deer from the ground with no blind as I have from a tree stand. I was gonna mention that earlier, but it was too late , I was already a tree squatter by then. Lol.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Dont confuse me as a hypocrite when I stated earlier that I hunt 70% from the ground .typical tree squatter hunts only from a tree.nothing wrong with being a tree squatter but hunting from the ground you can really appreciate the well thought out design of the tightspot quiver.


i'm not confused at all, but since you have *zero* information on how i hunt might be wise to not label myself and others with your little names until you do, i hunt a good bit from ground blinds and natural blinds we build as well as from 20 feet up a tree


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm a 31" draw my arrows run about 29.25" This bow is a revenge at 29 5/8" ata. Can I fit my arrows without hanging below the cam with the kwikee. Why I sure can. That sure is a handy lil bracket they offer


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

check out how tight the tightspot fit to your bow.The arrows are almost directly inline with the sight bracket .


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

You can just barely slide a credit card between the quiver and the cable slide.


0nepin said:


> check out how tight the tightspot fit to your bow.The arrows are almost directly inline with the sight bracket .


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Killer setup you got there iceman14


iceman14 said:


> View attachment 1690938
> View attachment 1690937


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was gonna go with a tightspot, but my dealer talked me into the deadlock pro. I dont think its as tough as the TS but it holds it basically the same. I might go with a TS next time. If i remember they dont have foam in the hood?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The newer tightspots don't .both of mine did Have the foam but I bought the new replacement rubber inserts for them.


iceman14 said:


> I was gonna go with a tightspot, but my dealer talked me into the deadlock pro. I dont think its as tough as the TS but it holds it basically the same. I might go with a TS next time. If i remember they dont have foam in the hood?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> Here's the Apex Game Changer. I really, really like this quiver.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFP7kLXpgCo


I kinda figured that out...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Bad arse tattoo Ryan .


I am covered in tattoos...Grizz


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I going to get a full body tattoo in mossy oak bottom land and hunt naked.Jk


GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I am covered in tattoos...Grizz


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

0nepin said:


> I going to get a full body tattoo in mossy oak bottom land and hunt naked.Jk


Arghhhhhh


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> I going to get a full body tattoo in mossy oak bottom land and hunt naked.Jk


But you are a Walker?Not a Tree Squater..I Would invest in some Top notch Boots before getting tattoed.. I walked out west for a few years..Actually enjoyed it to a point.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> But you are a Walker?Not a Tree Squater..I Would invest in some Top notch Boots before getting tattoed.. I walked out west for a few years..Actually enjoyed it to a point.


I'm an anti British Canadian lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

CaArcher said:


> I use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one i had and broke,I Stepped on it and i am 240 Lbs...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> I'm an anti British Canadian lol


Yes you are and a Rebel...Yee haw...Grizz..


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Thats the one i had and broke,I Stepped on it and i am 240 Lbs...Grizz


Sounds like a easy fix. Don't step on your quivers! 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Sounds like a easy fix. Don't step on your quivers!
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


I Was angry that day..:mg:..I Hated that quiver,I thought it would look good so i used a Black Spray for Truck bedliners..I Was wrong..I am glad i broke it..It was hidius...Grizz..


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Dam grizz !!! Lol


GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Was angry that day..:mg:..I Hated that quiver,I thought it would look good so i used a Black Spray for Truck bedliners..I Was wrong..I am glad i broke it..It was hidius...Grizz..


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Was angry that day..:mg:..I Hated that quiver,I thought it would look good so i used a Black Spray for Truck bedliners..I Was wrong..I am glad i broke it..It was hidius...Grizz..


Don't make the hulk angry! 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok fellers, I got the Tightspot mounted up....Verdict is in, This is One heck of a quiver...I eat my words, the Hulk is now Tight!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Ok fellers, I got the Tightspot mounted up....Verdict is in, This is One heck of a quiver...I eat my words, the Hulk is now Tight!


Nice!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Seems like when ever somebody get a chance to mount one on there bow they end up eating there words.I know I did .when are you going to paint the tightspot to match the hulk?


vftcandy said:


> Ok fellers, I got the Tightspot mounted up....Verdict is in, This is One heck of a quiver...I eat my words, the Hulk is now Tight!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

0nepin said:


> Seems like when ever somebody get a chance to mount one on there bow they end up eating there words.I know I did .when are you going to paint the tightspot to match the hulk?


That is my only dislike...I hate their logo...


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> That is my only dislike...I hate their logo...



You skipped my question... it's ok. I forgive you

Was it the Warehouse in Rocklin?

They didn't have crap when I went up.. if they had sales I might drive up again. 

Anywhere else good to look up there?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I picked up my tight spot for $80 .... Gotta love AT classifieds 

I've shot the Mathews quivers along with alpine for some time

I have to say hands down the TS is the best of em all .... I like all the options, alot less noise and decent weight 


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha, no My Father In Law works there and picked it up for me...his employee discount was 50.00 off... My fathers day gift.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

CaArcher said:


> The Warehouse in Rocklin??
> 
> They didn't have crap when I went.. Not worth the drive up.


I got it in Idaho...


----------



## v-hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> That is my only dislike...I hate their logo...


Apply a bit of heat, it will peal right off the hood.......


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> I got it in Idaho...



Oh well.

Any good shops around Rocklin that you know of?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

CaArcher said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Any good shops around Rocklin that you know of?


Nodda, I try to stay out of So Cal....


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Nodda, I try to stay out of So Cal....


That's Nor Cal for me...


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Somewhere people were saying the apex doesn't fit tight to the bow...I must respectfully disagree!love this quiver, came with my Insanity, I wouldn't think of replacing it. Mounts up solid, vibe free, and holds my arrows nicely.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice pics. Its a great quiver.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anybody know the weight on these?

I am liking this Apex!


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just weighed mine at 12.2 ounces including mounting bracket and screws.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> U get it at Walmart?


Mathews 2 piece


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Old thread but thought is throw this in there. Very happy with my gamechanger. Look good holds micro diam arrows very good very good quality. Not sure on if its better, bc I've never owned a TS. but with this quiver I probably never will.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

this thread talked me into the game changer! defiantly look into it is a very very well made quiver. im extremly happy with the purchase


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

vtfcandy you need to remove that ugly logo from your TS quiver asap! I removed all decals on my bow that where stickers even on my rest without marring the finish. Otherwise the green looks pretty sharp I like that color on that bow. Looks nice!

I like my ts quiver I just sometimes wish it had 2 holders so the hood just protects the bh's, not holds them. Like on this model shown above.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

The Game Changer is an awesome quiver. Its definitely worth a look.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am digging my Apex...I Bought it for the Dna but it is gonna ride with the Sniper Lt...Grizz


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I am digging my Apex...I Bought it for the Dna but it is gonna ride with the Sniper Lt...Grizz


Nice quiver but that is not the Game Changer for anyone researching. Glad you like it


----------



## codymshepherd (Jan 18, 2014)

Got one in the mail today and I'll be using this over the high dollar tight spot any day. It's full adjustable and all aluminum but with a nice rubberized coating that feels very durable. It looks sweet on my black ops experience!


----------



## codymshepherd (Jan 18, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I really liked my Apex quiver and had two Tightspots. I am getting ready to sell my black Gamechanger as I sold my bow it went to. Used a little but not a mark that I can see. Very nice quiver.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know the inside hood size of the Gamechanger compared to the TS quivers?
Is it bigger or smaller? Thanks.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Anyone know the inside hood size of the Gamechanger compared to the TS quivers?
> Is it bigger or smaller? Thanks.


They both have different shapes. I would say that the TS may be slightly bigger inside.


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

what is the weight difference in the tight spot and the apex game changer?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am Tight Spot owner already but, I am thinking of giving the Game Changer a try................ seems like a nice quiver. 
I would like to see more pics of it installed on bows if anyone has got em.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just ordered a Game Changer quiver... about $78. :darkbeer:
Will put it up against the Tight Spot when it gets here.


----------



## ronibeitz (Sep 29, 2015)

FYI, you can get this quiver on Camofire right now for $56 shipped. Just so happened I needed a new one for my new-to-me black Rival, so I'm going to try it out!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I went thru just about every quiver out right now to compare against the tightspot. 

If you shoot your bow quiver on then there is no comparison. Tight spot beat every one for me. I hate saying that. I think they are too expensive. 

If you shoot quiver off then pick whatever you want. It doesn't matter


----------



## mnbowhunt18 (Feb 23, 2016)

The gamechanger balanced great

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Really liking this quiver equally as much as my tightspot


----------

